# oral sex for women



## Musical Chairs

If "to give a blowjob" is "tailler une pipe," what would "to eat out" be? ("Blowjobs" are only for men and only women are "eaten out.")

I'm not even sure why they use the verb "tailler" judging from what the WR dictionary says, but "faire," "donner," "manger" (?) make sense to use for the female version of oral sex.


----------



## guylearningfrench

There is a scene in Ma Fille, Mon Ange, well there are actually a number of scenes where I'm sure this comes up:

eat out -->manger.

Though I'm sure there are others..


----------



## hunternet

to eat out ---> faire un cunilingus (pas sûr de l'orthographe).

Il existe des expressions plus triviales, voire grivoises, mais je ne me permettrai pas.


----------



## tsimbalar

I don't know if it is correct to post that kind of things but well... 
One version is:
"brouter le gazon"


----------



## Musical Chairs

So would it be acceptable to say "Il m'a mangee?" (can't do accents sorry)

I don't know why but I feel like people wouldn't get it...


----------



## xtrasystole

Musical Chairs said:


> So would it be acceptable to say "Il m'a mangee?"


No, it doesn't make sense. 

You could use the phrase _'bouffer la chatte'_ ('chatte'='pussy') or _'bouffer le clito'_ ('bouffer' is colloquial for 'manger'), as in: 
- _"Il m'a bouffé le clito"_, 
- _"J'aime me faire bouffer le clito"_, 
- _"Vas-y, bouffe-moi le clito"_ ('vas-y'='go ahead'). 
To sound less vulgar though, you may want to substitute 'lècher' for 'bouffer'. 

_'Brouter le gazon'_ of tsimbalar is Ok too: _"Allonge-toi, je vais te brouter le gazon"_. 

Also _'faire une minette'_: _"Tu veux que je te fasse une minette ?"_ ('you want me to perform...' you know what). 

Hope it helps


----------



## Musical Chairs

Thanks for your extremely helpful post, xtrasystole. But now I have even more questions!

- Can I use "bouffer" for normal things like "Je bouffe une pomme?"
- Are there any French terms for oral sex that covers activity for both genders, such as "go down on" in English?


----------



## Phill

Yeah, you can use this word to say "Je bouffe une pomme" "qu'est-ce qu'on bouffe" "je bouffe trop en ce moment"

For the second question, I understand what you mean, though I can't find something that suit...


----------



## Fleetmoon

And Musical Chairs,

Pour *se faire faire un cunni* (-*lingus*), il y a aussi, plus poétiquement (grâce à Colette Renard dans "Les Nuit d'une Demoiselle"):

Se faire:
- sucer la friandise.
- caresser le gardon.
- empeser la chemise.
- picorer le bonbon.
- frotter la péninsule.
- béliner le joyau.
- remplir le vestibule.
- ramoner l'abricot.
- farcir la mottelette.
- couvrir le rigondonne.
- gonfler la mouflette.
- donner le picotin.
- laminer l'écrevisse.
- foyer le coeur fendu.
- tailler la pelisse.
- planter le mont velu.
- briquer le casse-noisette.
- mamourer le bibelot.
- sabrer la sucette.
- reluire le berlingot.
- gauler la mignardise.
- rafraîchir le tison.
- grossir la cerise.
- nourrir le hérisson.
- chevaucher la chosette.
- chatouiller le bijou.
- bricoler la cliquette.
- gâter le matou.

But many of these expressions mean also any other activities with a female _chosette_...


----------



## Phill

LOL, c'est bien la première fois que je vois chacun de ces termes Fleetmoon (quelle drole de lecture tu as!). Enfin, c'est vrai qu'énormément d'expression imagées sont compréhensibles pour ce type d'"activités"


----------



## Fleetmoon

Phil c'est toute la richesse des langues, hum... étrangères.


----------



## xtrasystole

Musical Chairs said:


> Can I use "bouffer" for normal things like "Je bouffe une pomme?"


Of course you can! French people use it all the time (_'J'ai envie de bouffer une pomme'_; _'Quand est-ce qu'on bouffe ?'_; _'Tu veux qu'on bouffe ensemble demain ?'_ (no sexual innuendo here); _'Ça se sent que tu as bouffé de l'ail'_). But don't forget that it is a colloquialism, so it depends on the kind of people you are with, and in any case it should never be used in written language. 



Musical Chairs said:


> Are there any French terms for oral sex that covers activity for both genders, such as "go down on" in English?


Yes, _'pratiquer des caresses buccales'_ for instance, but it sounds a bit affected, medical or something, but quite correct though.


----------



## anangelaway

Hi,  

Other suggestions in previous thread:
Cunnilingus


----------



## Musical Chairs

What's a chosette? (not in the dictionary...)


----------



## Musical Chairs

If I used "faire un cunni" in a sentence, would I say "Il me fait un cunni" (direct object, not indirect)?


----------



## xtrasystole

Yes. 
- _'Il me fait un cunni'_ (_at this time_ (er...I suppose she must be on the phone or online...))
- _'Il m'a fait un cunni'_ (_hier soir_ (more in usage))
- _'Fais-moi un cunni'_ (can't you say 's'il-te-plaît'?)
- _'Veux-tu que je te fasse un cunni ?'_


----------



## Musical Chairs

I get it! Thanks!


----------



## Fleetmoon

chosette = petite chose.
A word created for the circumstance.


----------



## Calamitintin

For men and women, you can say "faire une fellation", I think it's ok for both.
++
Cal


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Calamitintin said:


> For men and women, you can say "faire une fellation", I think it's ok for both. [...]


I don't think so, unless she is a transsexual... ?


----------



## Musical Chairs

Yea, here "fellatio" is only for men (doing to men).


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,


Calamitintin said:


> For men and women, you can say "faire une fellation", I think it's ok for both.
> ++
> Cal


http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/fellation, sorry, it's only for men or, at least, someone having male attributes!!

And, speaking of the Devil,
It's said that, after Neil Armstrong had put his foot on the moon and said his famous words, he softly said "good luck Mr Gorsky"
For years he didn't want to tell who Mr Gorsky was ... Finally, one day he said "Well, now I know he's dead, and I can tell : One day, when I was a boy, I sent my ball in Mr & Mrs Gorsky's (my neigbours) garden and I heard Mrs Gorsky shouting to her husband 
- Oral sex ? Oral sex ? You'll have oral sex when the boy next door walks on the moon!!!"


----------



## johnny trampas

Nothing quite like reading the contributions from all you cunning linguists! Que dit-on lorsque les vaches broutent le gazon?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

CARNESECCHI said:


> [...]
> It's said that, after Neil Armstrong had put his foot on the moon and said his famous words, he softly said "good luck Mr Gorsky" [...]


Funny!  But untrue...


----------



## tilt

johnny trampas said:


> Nothing quite like reading the contributions from all you cunning linguists!


Cunning linguists, or cunnilingus?
It's impossible you didn't say that on purpose! 



johnny trampas said:


> Que dit-on lorsque les vaches broutent le gazon?


On dit que les vaches broutent le gazon. Je ne connais pas de vache lesbienne, donc pas de risque de confusion. Pour les taureaux, par contre, c'est une autre affaire...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

tilt said:


> [...] On dit que les vaches broutent le gazon. [...]


Rares sont les personnes qui doivent mettre des vaches sur leur gazon...  Je dirais qu'elles broutent simplement de l'herbe.


----------



## tilt

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Rares sont les personnes qui doivent mettre des vaches sur leur gazon...  Je dirais qu'elles broutent simplement de l'herbe.


Très juste, je n'avais même pas fait attention à ça. 
Mais il faudrait qu'on arrête de délirer, ou les modérateurs vont se fâcher !


----------



## john_riemann_soong

xtrasystole said:


> Of course you can! French people use it all the time (_'J'ai envie de bouffer une pomme'_; _'Quand est-ce qu'on bouffe ?'_; _'Tu veux qu'on bouffe ensemble demain ?'_ (no sexual innuendo here); _'Ça se sent que tu as bouffé de l'ail'_). But don't forget that it is a colloquialism, so it depends on the kind of people you are with, and in any case it should never be used in written language.
> 
> Yes, _'pratiquer des caresses buccales'_ for instance, but it sounds a bit affected, medical or something, but quite correct though.



"bouffer" == "munch"?


----------



## tilt

john_riemann_soong said:


> "bouffer" == "munch"?


Not really, _to munch_ is rather _grignoter_.
Since I housed English friends of mine, some years ago, I made _muchies _a word of my own French vocabulary.

_Tu as apporté les munchies ?
_

For _bouffer_, look here.


----------



## guylearningfrench

this I can't pass up. if you're looking for something of the junior hockey flavour, on dirait aussi 'manger de la pâte aux poils.'


----------



## Nobe

guylearningfrench said:


> this I can't pass up. if you're looking for something of the junior hockey flavour, on dirait aussi 'manger de la pâte aux poils.'



Hum je pense plutôt pour : 'manger une tarte aux poils.'


----------



## guylearningfrench

Nobe said:


> Hum je pense plutôt pour : 'manger une tarte aux poils.'



yeah, that's what I meant.


----------



## FAC13

the exact equivalent, "to eat hairy pie", exists here ...


----------



## tilt

For those who are looking for imaginative slang about sex, just read the books from the _San Antonio_ series. They are good fun, and a real challenge for non native French speaker because of their much colourful vocabulary.


----------



## Sani

Being told a "going down" joke, a French friend translated it as "descendre a la cave" - nicely graphic.


----------

